

Rock Mountain Ruby's stance on charging speakers - zmoazeni
http://martyhaught.com/articles/2011/06/07/conference-organizing-and-speakers/

======
marty_haught
Yeah, the post can spurred some interesting comments from the Python community
on why they do charge speakers. Curious about other programming communities.

